# Taking notes on students



## The Machanic (9 mo ago)

Is there anyone keeping notes on their students?
If so, is there an "easy to use" format to follow?
Thanks.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I usually just take mental notes on particular students (in the last). You have to figure out who is looking for child care or really wanting to learn archery. 

The student should be the one taking notes. If they are serious.


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

I do. I’m old school, so I just make handwritten notes in a small notebook during or immediately after lesson, and type them into my laptop later. I take notes on their equipment set-up, lesson notes and drills, homework assigned, needed corrections I notice for current and future training sessions (can’t try to fix too many things at one time), etc. My students also keep a journal and training log.


----------



## The Machanic (9 mo ago)

Flyinhawaiian said:


> I do. I’m old school, so I just make handwritten notes in a small notebook during or immediately after lesson, and type them into my laptop later. I take notes on their equipment set-up, lesson notes and drills, homework assigned, needed corrections I notice for current and future training sessions (can’t try to fix too many things at one time), etc. My students also keep a journal and training log.


Oh..I like the students keeping a log or even a journal.
Good idea.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

That’s a good deal.
I would separate my students from “getting it”
And not “getting it”. They are all wired differently.
The ones that really got it and followed the training program format I spent extra time with.
That resulted in a few state and national champions.
Might not seemed like a fair assessment but after hundreds of hours of coaching, I chose not to waste my time.


----------



## The Machanic (9 mo ago)

subconsciously said:


> I usually just take mental notes on particular students (in the last). You have to figure out who is looking for child care or really wanting to learn archery.
> 
> The student should be the one taking notes. If they are serious.


The lessons are only 1 hour. I think it would be hard to babysit for 1 hour.
But if so, they will only do that once.


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Hard to do with 30 shooters. I make a mental note of who is needing the most help...if they will listen.


----------



## The Machanic (9 mo ago)

This is a one to one setting, at the local range.
And I will have a minimum age of 10 years old. And that will be dependent on maturity level.
And in reflecting on replies here, I think I will also require parents to remain if the student is a minor.


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

The Machanic said:


> This is a one to one setting, at the local range.
> And I will have a minimum age of 10 years old. And that will be dependent on maturity level.
> And in reflecting on replies here, I think I will also require parents to remain if the student is a minor.











SafeSport - USA Archery


The U.S. Center for SafeSport, headquartered in Denver, Colorado, works collaboratively with sport organizations to foster a culture of safety by raising awareness, centralizing best practices, and providing education and training to promote respect and prevent abuse.




www.usarchery.org





If you haven’t already seen USA Archery’s “Safe Sport” information…you might consider taking a look. 

Just food for thought and my advice … never put yourself in a position that could be twisted into something it wasn’t and then used against you.

Going through the “Safe Sport” material drove me to the same conclusion that you reached. Yes, I will work with your child … but only if you are present. 

Then when I do work with the minor, I address both the parent and the child. 

What am I seeing? Why is that an issue? How to correct it?

Sometimes, I find it useful to take a picture to highlight the issue. In those cases, I always ask the parent for permission AND ask them to use their cell phone for that photo … so THEY have the image. I don’t.


----------



## The Machanic (9 mo ago)

Agreed.
Despite appearances, there are people who are just looking to make trouble.
I am a retired R.N. (second career).
I have been through ever kind of Special High Intensity Training program you can imagine, and then some.
Before the woohooflu, I was teaching part time at the local university. Early on, I realized that a disgruntled student could come in during office hours and in a 1 on 1 setting, make claims about events that never occured. I bought a digital recorder and from the minute I got out of my vehicle to the minute I got back in it, ever second of everyday was recorded. It would easily hold a week's worth of classes and easily stored on my home computer.
Recording student conversations were strictly forbidden and against university policy. Tough! In the world of she said, he said, I was not going to be left twisting in the wind.
The same will apply here.


----------



## The Machanic (9 mo ago)

Well, yesterday was my first students; 2 brothers. Around 9 and 14. The older one had a brand new Bear compound and had never shot it. All adjustments required. Fortunately, I can hand some of that off to the staff who are more than willing to help. The lowest the bow could go was 40lbs and by the end of 20 arrows, he was spent. And I'm sure he's feeling it today.
The 9 year old didn't need much instruction because they had both been in last winters youth class we ran on Saturdays. The young one just wanted to shadow his big brother. Fun to watch.
A good time was had by all.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I would presume these were all blank bale arrows?


----------



## The Machanic (9 mo ago)

subconsciously said:


> I would presume these were all blank bale arrows?


Not yet, but we will get there.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Just wondering what exactly what the first round of coaxing existed of.


----------



## The Machanic (9 mo ago)

For a 9 year old, their goal is to have fun. So for a first lesson, I wanted to see what his level of "stick to it" was. 
The 14 year old had a brand new bow and has shot before. We used a target with him as well to get the bow somewhat zeroed in. We did discuss blank bale form work for future lessons.
He seems very eager to learn.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Sounds good. I personally never start anyone with a target. I start with process. Even with adults. Aiming is easy. It’s the process of getting to aiming I focus on.
One can either focus on process or aiming. Can’t do both at the same time. Once the pin gets on the target, everything else is out the window.

.02


----------

